# Merkt man den Federweg Unterschied ?



## tmf_superhero (21. Mai 2011)

Es geht um die allgemeine Frage, ist der Federweg wirklich einer der entscheidenden Faktoren ?

Bzw. merkt man den Federweg Unterschied.

Beispiel: All Mountain Touren(Trails), sind viele Bikes mit bis zu 150mm FW ausgestattet.

Andere wiederum bringen da nur 100 / 120 mm auf die Waage.
Das Downhill / Free Ride Bikes mit Federwegen bis zu 200mm ausgerüstet sind, kann ich verstehen. Für Bikeparks oder Downhill allgemein sollte schon eine recht großer Federweg da sein. 

Ist bei All Mountain Touren (mit "wirklich" knackigen Trails) wirklich ein 150mm Federweg notwendig, oder tut es dort auch ein 120mm Weg ?
Anders wiederum macht doch auch die Fahrtechnik auf Trails einiges aus oder ?


----------



## Marc B (21. Mai 2011)

Da spielen persönliche Vorlieben eine große Rolle. Man spürt den Unterschied schon, die Frage ist halt, was man persönlich am liebsten mag. Ich selber bevorzuge viel Federweg (180 mm fahre ich an meinem AM-Tourer) und ein plushiges Ansprechverhalten. Andere Biker schwören hier auf unseren Mittelgebirgs-Trails auf 120-mm-Trailflitzer. Was die Linienwahl angeht, denke ich schon, dass man mit einem Abfahrts-orientierten AM/Enduro-Bike mit der entsprechenden Geometrie und mehr Federweg (150 mm aufwärts) noch radikalere Linien wählen kann. Aber klar: Das meiste bestimmt die Fahrtechnik des Bikers 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom84 (21. Mai 2011)

servus ich hab mir vor paar wochen das cube ams mit 150mm gekauft. ich hab erst kapp 100km runter.also noch nicht so viel erfahrung aber  ich war grad ne runde im wald und muss sagen das ich schon die etwas hÃ¤rtere linie aussuch.ich denk aber auch das es von den vorlieben des fahrers abhÃ¤ngt. 
der andere punkt wÃ¤re das volle potential aus dem fahrwerk zu holen)
hier ein kleiner tip. das ist mein absoluter favorit [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o"]YouTube        - âªFahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tippsâ¬â[/nomedia]
viel spass;-))lol


----------



## tmf_superhero (21. Mai 2011)

ok, klar Geschmacksache ist vieles ^^

Naja wenn ich mal so grüble, wären glaube ich 120mm nicht sehr verkehrt. Aber für späteres ? Wenn es dann doch mal härter wird und 150mm her müssen ?
Schwierig.
Was müsste man den fahren um 120mm wirklich komplett zu belasten, quasi auf der letzten "Rille" fahren ?


----------



## Marc B (21. Mai 2011)

Meine Meinung: Warum weniger Federweg? Stören die 30 mm mehr Federweg? Ich denke bei den aktuellen Bikes nicht, solange du kein Marathon-Racer bist. Deshalb halte ich 140/150 mm für sinnvoller als 120 mm Federweg


----------



## Machiavelli (21. Mai 2011)

Federweg ist eine Sache. Dazu kommt halt noch, dass Bikes mit mehr Federweg vorne höher bauen, flachere Lenkwinkel haben und sich daher alleine schon von der Geometrie her bergab besser handeln lassen.


----------



## greenwood (21. Mai 2011)

Da ich HT fahre, mache ich mir garkeine gedanken darum, mehr Federweg anzubringen. Alles was vorne mehr Federweg erfordern würde, macht hinten Probleme und muss daher übersprungen werden. Mehr Federweg macht das Verhalten auch schwammiger. Mit 120mm vorne bin ich persönlich sehr gut bediehnt.
Ich muss dazusagen, dass ich auch mit dem selben Rad den Berg hoch fahre, mit dem ich per Downhill wieder runter möchte und die Strecken nicht mit dem Auto, sondern mit dem Rad anfahre.
Fürs reine Gelände würd ich mir warscheinlch auch 2x 140mm gönnen.

Zu der Geomentrie: Ich fahre 11cm Vorbau und tu mich damit richtig schwer, was Downhill, Freeride oder Pumptracks angeht. Ein ein richtig sauberer langerer Manuel in Pumptracks, will mir damit nicht glücken. Genso schwer tu ich mich bei Kickern.
Geo würde ich daher schon vor die Federwegswahl stellen. Wobei ich die 11cm benötige um eine angenehme Haltung auf langen Strecken zu haben.
hab schon überlegt mir einfach nen kurzen Vorbau in die Tasche zu stecken, die 2min für den Wechsel könnten sich vllt sogar lohnen.


----------



## jan84 (22. Mai 2011)

Man sollte sich da nicht verrückt machen lassen. Marc sagte ja schon, der Fahrer & persöhnliche Geschmack entscheidet. Einfach viele verschiedene Bikes probefahren, man findet irgendwann das was für einen selbst "richtig" ist (viele verschiedene Bikes ). 

Da muss jeder seinen eigenen Stil finden und gut. Solang man anderen nichts "aufzwingen" will oder seinen eigenen Weg versucht als den einzig richtigen darzustellen ist alles in Butter...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## draussen (22. Mai 2011)

das ist ein wenig wie äpfel und birnen vergleichen. 
wenn du zum beispiel davon ausgehst, das du dass selbe rahmenlayout (bzgl. geo und federungselementen) mit verschieden federwegen fahren würdest, muss man sagen - ja man merkt mehr federweg auf jeden fall. 
andererseits, ist das o.g. beispiel ja in der regel so nicht zu erreichen...
von daher ist dann das gesamtpaket wieder entscheidend, und all-mountain ist eh ein kompromiss, da man mit den rädern ja auch noch strecke machen muss. 
in meinem bekanntenkreis wird eigentlich alles, vom hardtail bis zur endurokiste, auf identischen touren bewegt. die einen sind bergab schneller die anderen bergauf.
fahrtechnik ist teilweise entscheidend, aber solange du nicht übermäßig begabt bist, ist davon auszugehen, dass du mit einem fully auf entsprechend ruppigen trails schneller bergab bist, als mit einem hardtail. was allerdings nicht bedeuten soll, dass man mit nem hardtail auf derselben strecke keinen spass haben könnte.
letztenendes musst du abwägen, was dir mehr spass macht.


----------



## Tom84 (22. Mai 2011)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Federweg ist eine Sache. Dazu kommt halt noch, dass Bikes mit mehr Federweg vorne höher bauen, flachere Lenkwinkel haben und sich daher alleine schon von der Geometrie her bergab besser handeln lassen.



servus du hast schon recht in dem punkt beim bergauf, aber wie siehts aus wenn de ne fox talas hast?? ich kann se auf 120mm ablassen und dann ist die geometrie wieder uphill freundlich.


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Mai 2011)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Federweg ist eine Sache. Dazu kommt halt noch, dass Bikes mit mehr Federweg vorne höher bauen, flachere Lenkwinkel haben und sich daher alleine schon von der Geometrie her bergab besser handeln lassen.



Genau, und bergauf schlechter, wenn sich die Gabel nicht traveln lässt.
Im normalen Mittelgebirgseinsatz ist imho 160mm ein guter Mix für rauf und runter mit genug Spazz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (22. Mai 2011)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Federweg ist eine Sache. Dazu kommt halt noch, dass Bikes mit mehr Federweg vorne höher bauen, flachere Lenkwinkel haben und sich daher alleine schon von der Geometrie her bergab besser handeln lassen.



Bei großem Federweg muss der Lenkwinkel flacher sein, weil sich sonst die Geometrie beim Einfedern auf kontraproduktive Weise ändern würde. Traveln alleine löst das Problem auch nicht, aber wenn ich mich nicht irre, gibt´s schon Steuerrohre mit verstellbarem Lenkwinkel. Damit (und mit einer langen Sattelstütze) lässt sich ein Downhill-Bike einigermassen Uphill-fähig machen. Fehlt nur noch verstellbare Hinterbaulänge.


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Mai 2011)

Also ein DHrad wird bergauf nie Spaß machen. Dazu sind die Winkel zu extrem. Sitzwinkel ist zum Beispiel viel zu flach.
Ein 63° Lenkwinkel läßt sich auch mit Angleset nicht uphilltauglich einstellen.

Meiner Meinung spielt Geometrie und Federwegsauslegung eine viel größere Rolle als 2-3 cm Unterschied.
Gibt genug aufgepumpte AllMountain Räder mit 16 cm FW, aber zu steilen Winkeln, hohem Tretlager und zu soft bzw. "komfortabel" abgestimmtem Hinterbau, welcher dann bei Druck zu stark durch den Federweg sackt und keine Reserven hat.

Gibt aber auch Räder wie das Banshee Spitfire mit 127 mm Federweg und einer top Enduro Geometrie. Hinterbau ist eher auf bergab Performance abgestimmt. Wippt dafür bissl mehr auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt, aber man kann ordentlich Gas geben auf Singletrails.

Hab selber ein Enduro mit 165 mm FW und ein Spitfire.
Das Enduro ist zwar fein auf ruppigen Trails, aber da ist man mit dem Spitfire auch nicht langsamer. Dafür kann man aber in der Ebene mehr Gast geben und Bodenwellen super pushen usw.
Auf Singletrails hat man mit einem straffem Fahrwerk, welches nicht sofort durchschlägt viel mehr Spaß als mit einem softem "Longtravelallmountain" oder so ähnlich.

draussen hats ja schon sehr gut zusammengefaßt.
Mal in sich gehen und überlegen was man hauptsächlich fährt und auch daran orientieren was die Kumpels fahren. Fahren die Kumpels alle ne XCfeile, wirst Du mit einem Enduro eher einsam statt glücklich


----------



## gtbiker (22. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Andere Biker schwören hier auf unseren Mittelgebirgs-Trails auf 120-mm-Trailflitzer.


Oder auch auf 80/100mm Hardtails, weil die gehen am besten nach vorne 
Generell hat der FW nur sehr bedingt einen Einfluss auf Geschwindigkeit, Fahrbarkeit, Spaß etc...


----------



## tombrider (22. Mai 2011)

MarcB und Jan84 haben recht. Entscheidend ist vor allem der Fahrer. Ich bin überzeugt, daß den meisten Einsteigern ein paar Fahrtechnik-Kurse und die entsprechende Übung VIEL mehr bringen würden als ein teureres Bike mit 2 cm mehr Federweg. Die Frage ist oft gar nicht so sehr, ob ein Trail mit weniger Federweg fahrbar ist, sondern meistens nur: Wie schnell? Wer Spaß an der Herausforderung hat, kann auch mit wenig oder gar keinem Federweg erstaunlich viel fahren. Mehr Federweg braucht mehr Stabilität, das bedeutet immer mehr Gewicht. Man hat die ganze Zeit einen Kraftverlust. Die Frage ist: Ist dieser das mehr an Geschwindigkeit bergab wert? 
Für den Bike-Park-Besucher stellt sich natürlich eine andere Frage: Wie hoch/weit kann ich springen? Eine Frage, die sich in normalem Gelände eher selten stellt.


----------



## tmf_superhero (22. Mai 2011)

@tombrider:

http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc/product_info.php?info=p4697_Ghost-ASX-PLUS-5700-Bikes-2010.html

Also wäre sowas für einen Menschen wie mich, der bisher nur mit einem HT 100mm FW (Mitbike im Harz) gefahren ist, zuviel ?

Fahrtechnisch gesehen, kann ich mit Sicherheit noch mehr rausholen. Besonders die Sicherheit auf Trails und das richtige Einschätzen von Entfernungen, Vertiefungen und Abständen fehlt mir noch etwas.

Da sehe ich mit meinem "ich möchte es gar nicht aussprechen" Halb Baumarkt / Halb normales Mountainbike sehr schwarz. 

Der entscheidende Faktor bei mir ist Preis: 1500 max.
Dafür suche ich momentan wie ein Verrückter. Auf der einen Seite will ich ein Bike was für zukünftige Aktionen auch dementsprechend FW hat, allerdings auch ein Bike was für Einsteiger Top ist.
Meine 3 Favoriten:
Canyon Nerve AM 5.0
das oben genannte Ghost ASX 5700 Plus
oder in die Richtung Cube AMS Serie mit 120/140mm FW


----------



## Patrik_87 (22. Mai 2011)

ich fahr auch ein HT (speci rockhopper 2006 rahmen) mit 120 mm und ich muss meinen vorredner recht geben, maches geht nicht ganz so schnell, aber macht auch n riesen spaß. Andere sachen sind einfach nur n bissel kniffliger als mit nem lang hubigen fully aber im großen und ganzen ist einfach mehr technik und wie ich finde eine saubere fahrweise wichtig. ich hab mit dem HT ne menge gelernt was mir mit und vorallem eine saubere technik gelernt da ein HT fahrfehler nur schwer verzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (22. Mai 2011)

Ob Du es glaubst oder nicht, ich fahre im Harz auch solche Trails wie z.B. den Pfarrstieg nach Schierke runter mit meinen Starr-Bikes. Ich will aber nicht behaupten, daß das jedem Spaß machen muß. Ich persönlich finde das Ghost klasse!!! Egal ob mit 12 oder 14 cm Federweg. Und wenn man oft die verblockten Trails im Harz fährt, sind sie mit Sicherheit eine feine Sache. Für normale Waldwege sind sie eher eine Nummer zu groß. Was ich am 5700 besonders mag, ist die Rahmengeometrie, insbesondere der lange 440er Hinterbau, der das Bike enorm kletterfähig macht und genial im Drift ist (habe es ausführlich probegefahren). Mit entsprechenden Abstrichen im Matsch und bei Manual/Bunny Hop, wo man schwerer das Gewicht nach hinten bekommt. Solche Betrachtungen muß man natürlich neben Ausstattung und Gewicht mit in die Überlegungen einbeziehen. Mit den Cube-Rahmengeometrien bin ich nie so richtig warm geworden. Aber das ist echt Geschmackssache! Da werden Dir andere genau das umgekehrte sagen!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (23. Mai 2011)

ohne große Umschweife:
aus deinem Profil geht hervor "Bike: ...noch keines", dass du Anfänger bist. Daher eindeutig: kauf dir ein touren Hardtail und geh fahren, lern fahren.. dann gehts weiter.

Dazu welches du dir kaufen solltest auch ein kurzer Tipp. Geh in den nächsten guten Radladen, da bist du sicher einsA aufgehoben. Einzig ob er wirklich gut ist, das ist dann die Herausforderung der du dich noch stellen musst.

Grüße Der Dominik


----------



## Tom84 (23. Mai 2011)

hey ich wollt mir auch zuerst ein canyon kaufen, der vorteil ist halt das de da etwas bessere komponente
hast. der nachteil ist du bekommst als anfänger keinerlei tipps auf was du achten solltest,und halt einfach weil du dann jemanden hast zu dem du kurz  fahren kannst wenns fragen gibt. ich bin ebenfalls einsteiger und fahr cube. ich denk das ist eine gute wahl. hast bei merida mal geschau??


----------



## Machiavelli (24. Mai 2011)

Oder Du bist ganz schlau und holst Dir ein Freeride/Allmountain HT. Damit kannst Du dann alles machen. Transalp 24 hat da beispielsweise schöne Komplettbikes.


----------



## dubbel (24. Mai 2011)

der federweg für sich genommen sagt relativ wenig über den einsatzbereich aus. 
richtig wäre das produkt aus federweg mal geometrie plus sitzposition geteilt durch gewicht mal dritte wurzel kinematik hoch haltbarkeit mal 10²³ minus 1/einsatzbereich. 

zwei beiks mit identischem federweg sind ja noch lange nicht vergleichbar. den oben erwähnten canyons oder ghosts mit 14 cm federweg traue ich nicht halb so weit übern weg wie dem spitfire von batman mit 12 cm. 
egal, welche ausstattung.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Mai 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @tombrider:
> 
> http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc/product_info.php?info=p4697_Ghost-ASX-PLUS-5700-Bikes-2010.html
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

neben Bike Infection bei dir um die Ecke ist Hameln eine gute Adresse für günstige/gute Räder.
Von den Nerve haben mehrere den Einsatz im Deister nicht überlebt. Ghost und CUBE kann ich nicht beurteilen, bei artgerechtem Einsatz hält alles lange
Mein Tipp ist Specialized Enduro oder Pitch. Bei Bunnyhop gibts die immer wieder mal für "günstig".
Guck auch mal bei FUNCORNER z.B. nach TREK Remedy


----------



## RetroRider (25. Mai 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> der federweg für sich genommen sagt relativ wenig über den einsatzbereich aus.
> richtig wäre das produkt aus federweg mal geometrie plus sitzposition geteilt durch gewicht mal dritte wurzel kinematik hoch haltbarkeit mal 10²³ minus 1/einsatzbereich.
> 
> zwei beiks mit identischem federweg sind ja noch lange nicht vergleichbar. den oben erwähnten canyons oder ghosts mit 14 cm federweg traue ich nicht halb so weit übern weg wie dem spitfire von batman mit 12 cm.
> egal, welche ausstattung.



Dir fehlt die für Theoretisches Beiken nötige Ernsthaftigkeit.


----------



## dandaman68 (25. Mai 2011)

Ich bin heute mit meinem 130er Fully durch einen Steingarten gefahren und es hat mich fast aus den Pedalen gehoben obwohl ich eine möglichst ruhige Linie gefahren bin. Ich bin der Ansicht das der Dämpfer recht gut eingestellt ist. Klar kann sich an der Fahrtechnik immer was verbessern, aber könnte das heißen, das das Rad für diesen Fahrstil nichtmehr geeigenet ist und eines mit ein wenig mehr Federweg hersollte?

Bisher bin ich immer nur an meine  Grenzen gestoßen daher bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es einfach nur an mir liegt.


----------



## Marc B (26. Mai 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> 1. Oder auch auf 80/100mm Hardtails, weil die gehen am besten nach vorne
> 2. Generell hat der FW nur sehr bedingt einen Einfluss auf Geschwindigkeit, Fahrbarkeit, Spaß etc...



1. Kommt drauf an auf welchem Untergrund 

2. Naja, bei meinen beiden Bikes merke ich schon Unterschiede, das eine hat 80 mm Federweg hinten und das andere 180 mm, hehe.

P.S.: 2001 bin ich das erste mal ein Freeride-Fully am Gardasee gefahren - die 130 mm von damals sind heute an leichte Tourenbikes Standard, Freerider haben etwas mehr Reserven (180 mm aufwärts) - mir gefällt diese Entwicklung, denn ich mag viel plushigen Federweg.


----------

